# DAA, I got some, will let you know how it goes



## Mr.BTB (Oct 18, 2010)

So decided to order some DAA (D-Aspartic acid),

Will let you all know how it goes.

I like to buy new supps that are out and give them a try, sure majority might be shit but I love to find out if diff supps work, I guess its something I have kept since a kid lol.

The link:

Three grams D-aspartic acid raises testosterone levels by a third


----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm on day 7 of DAA myself.  Let us know how is does for you.  Do you plan on running it for just 12 days like in the study or longer?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 18, 2010)

Longer bro, going to take one dose a day til the tub is finished I got PrimaForce stuff so should last 30 so days with one scoop a day.

I wanted to see how it would go for libido.

You notice any diff with anything yet bro?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> You notice any diff with anything yet bro?



Not yet, I'm hoping it picks up this week.  Have a few bigger days planned to test it out.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 18, 2010)

what do you mean by bigger days bro? as in bigger dose?

how much do you take now?
You noticed anything at all with it?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> what do you mean by bigger days bro? as in bigger dose?
> 
> how much do you take now?
> You noticed anything at all with it?



By bigger days I mean heavier days in the gym.  I'm going to attempt a few weights that I used to be able to get back when I was 190-200lb on chest and back day.  Hopefully do some max effort on leg day this Saturday.

I'm taking 3.12g/day like they listed in the study.

As for things I've noticed...primarily just more focused and alert throughout the day, not just during my workouts.  I've noticed more in the way of mental effects in the past week and I am hoping that this week I get to experience some of the physical effects associated with DAA as well.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice bro.

Let me know how you go with it would like to keep a track on how the DAA goes for you.
I should get mine delivered in like 2 days I think so will start it then.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 18, 2010)

Interesting thread


----------



## delsolrob (Oct 19, 2010)

I had good results with DAA!

I ran TCF-1 for a month with Alpha-T2, phytotestosterone, and a low dosed AI (used some left over 6-oxo)...had a decent recomp and libido was kick'n!


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok so got my DAA today took a serve, bit gritty, and was sour tasting but I think its a lemmon tang to it.

so this is pretty much the start of my DAA log. will let you all know.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 21, 2010)

delsolrob said:


> libido was kick'n!



I've been pitching so many tents in the morning you'd think I've been camping.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 21, 2010)

Its only been like 3 days or 4 but erections seem better, could be mind over matter at this stage though.

Is your DAA grainy a bit at the bottom?


----------



## Arra (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm highly interested in this, if only for future reference.

BTB: Any updates?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah mate, lost track on how many days I been taking it about 9 days if my memory is correct. 
And it has deff had an effect on my morning wood, and I find Im more turned on by the smallest of things.

Now wether this is mind over matter I have no idea but since taking it I have deff seen a change in how "horny" I get. I am very pleased with it in that regard

 would deff recommend this and I will deff be getting this again!


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 10, 2010)

I have used daa twice now, once 12 on 12 off 12 on, the next was 36 days on straight.  I used tcf-1, it was on sale at the time so I bought a few bottles.  Results were the same during both runs, solid strength gains, mood enhancement, nice drive in the gym, and libido through the roof.  I preferred the 36 days straight cycle of it mainly because I didn't get any diminished returns on gains over the time period, I kept feeling it so to speak.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be hopping on some TCF-1 on Monday (along with some Stoked and 1-Carboxy).


----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 10, 2010)

You can get this stuff from Vitrix now too. It has DAA along with B12 and Folic Acid. If memory serves I think you have to load it for 7-10 days or something similar. Is that not the case with what you guys ordered?


----------



## Rodja (Nov 10, 2010)

jbenmedic said:


> You can get this stuff from Vitrix now too. It has DAA along with B12 and Folic Acid. If memory serves I think you have to load it for 7-10 days or something similar. Is that not the case with what you guys ordered?


Isn't that T-Up and not Vitrix?


----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 11, 2010)

The supplement is called T-Up but it's made by Vitrix.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 11, 2010)

jbenmedic said:


> The supplement is called T-Up but it's made by Vitrix.


Nutrex is the company.  Vitrix is one their other products.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 11, 2010)

With regards to T-Up, I wish they just disclosed the amount of DAA they're using.  3.13g prop blend so already they're probably using less than the 3.12g of DAA which was used in the 2009 study.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Nov 11, 2010)

Been using Primaforce's DAA for a little less than a month now. Cant complain so far. Usually mix it with my preworkout. Its gritty and doesnt disolve very well just have to shake or swirl it before I drink it.

Also used TCF-1 during PCT. Took it with a good bit of other supps so I cant really comment on effectiveness. I will say it tasted good and I def looked forward to taking it lol.


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 12, 2010)

AznTomahawk said:


> Been using Primaforce's DAA for a little less than a month now. Cant complain so far. Usually mix it with my preworkout. Its gritty and doesnt disolve very well just have to shake or swirl it before I drink it.
> 
> Also used TCF-1 during PCT. Took it with a good bit of other supps so I cant really comment on effectiveness. I will say it tasted good and I def looked forward to taking it lol.



Agreed flavor was a plus and also I dosed it about an hour preworkout and got a nice focus and energy from it, did anyone else notice that effect?  Do you notice any difference with the primaforce daa versus the tcf-1?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 12, 2010)

DAA is one of the more interesting supps on my list of things to try.  However, has the debate on DAA and its alleged effects on neuro excitotoxicity been resolved?  That's the one inconclusive element keeping me from buying a tub of DAA.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 12, 2010)

Rodja said:


> I'll be hopping on some TCF-1 on Monday (along with some Stoked and 1-Carboxy).


 
Ah, Rodja, have you been following the debates on DAA's potential to elicit neuro excitotoxic effects? 

I'm no broffessor on this topic, I've just been following this particular discussion due to my strong, personal interest in this zexy product


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 13, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Ah, Rodja, have you been following the debates on DAA's potential to elicit neuro excitotoxic effects?
> 
> I'm no broffessor on this topic, I've just been following this particular discussion due to my strong, personal interest in this zexy product



I have looked into this, so far my conclusions are inconclusive.  Still looking for more info considering this is a product that I would use often and consistently, but not if there are possible ill effects from its long term use.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 13, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Ah, Rodja, have you been following the debates on DAA's potential to elicit neuro excitotoxic effects?
> 
> I'm no broffessor on this topic, I've just been following this particular discussion due to my strong, personal interest in this zexy product



I have been following it, but I alwasy reserve my judgment when it comes to PA in the argument.  Not that he isn't very knowledgeable, but he does have a vested stake in the DAA market.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 14, 2010)

Rodja said:


> I have been following it, but I alwasy reserve my judgment when it comes to PA in the argument.  Not that he isn't very knowledgeable, but he does have a vested stake in the DAA market.



I agree and I'm normally not a stickler about supps with sides, that comes with the territory, but there's no PCT for fried neurons, so I'm still reluctant.

That said, I would love to try it once this issue is more conclusive.


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 14, 2010)

What is DAA? What results should you see from them and are they safe for a 19 year old?


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 14, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> What is DAA? What results should you see from them and are they safe for a 19 year old?



D aspartic acid, one of the newest supplements, its all the rage and all the youngsters are doing it.  Natural test booster that converts cholesterol into T, but for a 19 year old you wouldn't get much out of it as your T is already through the roof.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Nov 18, 2010)

sorry I did not post much had a few probs with some personal stuff.

I stopped using it after about 3 - 4 weeks due to the above.

But I can say I liekd it very much was more wood for sure. Will start using again soon.


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 19, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> sorry I did not post much had a few probs with some personal stuff.
> 
> I stopped using it after about 3 - 4 weeks due to the above.
> 
> But I can say I liekd it very much was more wood for sure. Will start using again soon.




I didn't notice any difference in running my tcf-1 for 12 on 12 off versus my other run of 36 days straight.  Prefer the 12 on 12 off though.


----------

